# Hey What's Your Opinion -- Obama 'explains'



## seachaser05 (Jan 30, 2006)

*:hairout: Obama 'explains' *



* I sure hope this gets around before Nov.!!!**

 On Sat, 22 Mar 2008 18:48:04 -0400, 'LTG Bill Ginn' USAF ret. forwarded the following: 

 Hot on the heels of his explanation for why he no longer wears a flag pin, 
 presidential candidate Senator Barack Obama was forced to explain why he 
 doesn't follow protocol when the National Anthem is played. 

 According to the United States Code, Title 36, Chapter 10, Sec. 171, 
During rendition of the national anthem when the flag is displayed, all present 
 except those in uniform are expected to stand at attention facing the flag 
 with the right hand over t he heart. 

**'As I've said about the flag pin, I don't want to be perceived as taking **
 sides,' Obama said. 'There are a lot of people in the world to whom the 
 American flag is a symbol of oppression. And the anthem itself conveys a 
 war-like message. You know, the bomb s bursting in air and all. It should 
be swapped for something less parochial and less bellicose. I like the song 
 'I'd Like to Teach the World to Sing.' If that were our anthem, then I might  salute it.' *

Hey, I'm A Vet and This Did Not Set Well With Me At All* -- *
*Monty, I hope this is permitted on your site. *


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

My opinion is investigate the facts before you believe everything on the internet.
http://www.snopes.com/politics/obama/stance.asp
Obama still won't see my vote.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Go grab a copy of the New York Times, about sums it up. No vote for Huessein from me either.


----------



## seachaser05 (Jan 30, 2006)

Texas T said:


> My opinion is investigate the facts before you believe everything on the internet.
> http://www.snopes.com/politics/obama/stance.asp
> Obama still won't see my vote.


Thanks for posting the url. I have read it and understand the explanation.

But there is something about this man that just not right. Things keep coming up that he has to try to explain are defend himself.


----------

